
Of Hamsters and Foxes: How a Failed Startup Can Be a Real Success Anyway - mirozoo
https://medium.com/@mirozoo/of-hamsters-and-foxes-how-a-failed-startup-can-be-a-real-success-anyway-a333a17ee0e#.2pbubiljn
======
jwingy
I don't understand the value of this over simply building a mini ITX system
for cheaper and equal/greater performance? The only advantage this has is
being able stay portable with the external GPU but $500 just for a dock is
insane.

~~~
mirozoo
Seems that you have commented the wrong link...

------
itaifrenkel
Very interesting read. Could you please elaborate on the startup/VC/software
scene in Germany (Berlin?). It sounds like you didn't have experienced friends
that would have help you change your mind earlier (intervention)

~~~
mirozoo
Good point, Itai! We'd contacted about 50 VC companies in Germany prior and
during our development of teamspir.it. Unfortunately, the response rate was
almost zero and we only had one meeting with a wannabe VC.

You're right: We neither had the right connections nor an adequate track
record at that time.

I must admit that as a VC guy, I wouldn't had been interested to invest in
teamspir.it back then, too. As described in the essay, USP, concept and target
group really were not clear enough.

------
alexandrerond
Somehow I expected an article about a start up doing something with cute
animals...

~~~
mirozoo
Maybe then it would have been successful! ;-)

------
digitalshankar
I felt this log startup like using facebook but only for companies or personal
work.

~~~
mirozoo
Yes, in the broadest sense, it had some basic features in common with FB. If
we would compare it to similar tools available today, it should have become a
mix of jell.com, 15five.com, idonethis.com and Slack. (But we'd also planned
some unique features before we ran out of cash.)

